# Se tu sapevi/se tu sapessi...



## ALEX1981X

Salve a tutti 

avrei un dubbio su queste costruzioni  Sono tutte dei "misti" tra indicativi, congiuntivi e condizionali

1) se tu sapevi della mia storia non mi avresti risposto cosi male
1) se tu sapevi della mia storia non mi risponderesti cosi male...
1) se tu sapessi (ora ?) la mia storia non mi risponderesti in maniera cosi maleducata
2) se tu sapessi la mia storia non mi avresti risposto in maniera cosi maleducata
3) se tu avessi saputo la mia storia non mi avresti risposto in maniera.....
4) se tu avessi saputo la mia storia non mi risponderesti in maniera cosi maleducata

Il dubbio è anche sull'esempio con "se tu sapessi"! In questo caso il congiuntivo imperfetto è connesso però al presente quando introduce un ipotesi ? Se tu sapessi (ora,in questo momento)...Giusto? Oppure è relativo al passato,nel senso di "se lo sapevi" ?

Cosa ne pensate per quanto riguarda la grmmatica e le relazioni temporali?...Tutte corrette a parte qualche leggera variazione di significato ?


Grazie a tutti


----------



## infinite sadness

Molte volte con il congiuntivo imperfetto c'è una deroga alla regola della concordanza dei tempi, si usa con significato di presente. E' una cosa che deriva dal latino classico.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok quindi "se tu sapessi" ha significato presente quando introduce un ipotesi 

Tutti gli altri esempi pensate siano tutti grammaticalmente corretti invece??


Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

ALEX1981X said:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> avrei un dubbio su queste costruzioni  Sono tutte dei "misti" tra indicativi, congiuntivi e condizionali
> 
> 1) se tu sapevi della mia storia non mi avresti risposto cosi male
> 1) se tu sapevi sapessi della mia storia non mi risponderesti cosi male...
> 1) se tu sapessi (ora ?) la mia storia non mi risponderesti in maniera cosi maleducata
> 2) se tu sapessi avessi saputo/sapevi la mia storia non mi avresti risposto in maniera cosi maleducata
> 3) se tu avessi saputo la mia storia non mi avresti risposto in maniera.....
> 4) se tu avessi saputo la mia storia non mi risponderesti in maniera cosi maleducata
> 
> Il dubbio è anche sull'esempio con "se tu sapessi"! In questo caso il congiuntivo imperfetto è connesso però al presente quando introduce un ipotesi ? Se tu sapessi (ora,in questo momento)...Giusto? Oppure è relativo al passato,nel senso di "se lo sapevi" ?
> 
> Cosa ne pensate per quanto riguarda la grmmatica e le relazioni temporali?...Tutte corrette a parte qualche leggera variazione di significato ?
> 
> 
> Grazie a tutti


Due non mi quadrano, però forse è solo una mia opinione.


----------



## ALEX1981X

oK Infinite

e cosa mi dici di questa?

Se tu conoscessi la mia storia non mi avresti risposto in maniera sgarbata

Quello che mi distrae è forse la differenza dei tempi nella frase.
Ossia "se tu conoscessi" è congiuntivo imperfetto e  relativo al presente (ora,in questo momento) mentre "avresti risposto" è un condizionale composto legato al passato.
So che i due tempi e modi si possono usare insieme ma nell'esprimere delle ipotesi,il connubio diventa contorto alle mie orecchie.

Mentre se scrivo: Se sapessi della sua laurea gli avrei fatto gli auguri !
...questa la vedo più contorta 

Penso sia corretto comunque

Boh..

Cosa ne pensi e ne pensate?


----------



## 3stelle

Scusate, sono nuova e non vorre intromettermi,  ma "se tu sapevi" non è corretto in italiano. Si dice "se tu avessi saputo" o "se tu sapessi". 
Allo stesso modo è corretto: "Se avessi saputo della tua laurea ti avrei fatto gli auguri" perchè è una fatto passato.
Sbaglio?


----------



## laurentius87

3stelle said:


> Scusate, sono nuova e non vorre intromettermi,  ma "se tu sapevi" non è corretto in italiano. Si dice "se tu avessi saputo" o "se tu sapessi".
> Allo stesso modo è corretto: "Se avessi saputo della tua laurea ti avrei fatto gli auguri" perchè è una fatto passato.
> Sbaglio?



Indubbiamente. L'imperfetto («se sapevo ti facevo gli auguri») è però molto usato nell'italiano parlato.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok ragazzi per chiarire

Allora sull'imperfetto siamo d'accordo,ma è colloquialmente molto usato

 Ma veniamo alle frasi...Quali sarebbero le corrette?

Se tu conoscessi la mia storia non mi avresti risposto in maniera  sgarbata

Se io sapessi della sua laurea gli avrei fatto gli auguri !

Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata !

Bisognerebbe capire la relazione tra congiuntivo imperfetto e condizionale passato.


----------



## 3stelle

ALEX1981X said:


> Se tu conoscessi la mia storia non mi avresti risposto risponderesti in maniera  sgarbata
> 
> _Se tu avessi conosciuto la mia storia non mi avresti risposto così_
> 
> Se io sapessi avessi saputo della sua laurea gli avrei fatto gli auguri!
> 
> _  Se io sapessi che giorno è il suo compleanno gli farei gli auguri_
> 
> Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata !


----------



## ALEX1981X

Scusa 3 stelle come è possibile che l'ultima sia corretta e le altre no se sono uguali come struttura?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Secondo me la prima è accettabile sia col condizionale presente che passato. Anche se forse col condizionale passato è un po' tirata.
Quella della laurea no, perchè "gli avrei fatto" implica che si è già laureato, per cui sapessi (presente) non quadra. E' giusto _se avessi saputo_ (prima che si laureasse) _della sua laurea, gli avrei fatto gli auguri_ (il giorno della laurea)

L'ultima secondo me dipende: se i 2 sono ancora sposati, è giusta così. Se i 2 non sono più sposati, e parlano del passato, allora va bene anche "Se non l'avessi amata non l'avrei sposata".


----------



## 3stelle

ALEX1981X said:


> Scusa 3 stelle come è possibile che l'ultima sia corretta e le altre no se sono uguali come struttura?



Sono della stessa idea di Elfrikichino, se si amano ancora va bene _Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata_ , perchè in questo caso la ama ancora, però in effetti può essere una frase particolare che non si presta bene a delle dimostrazioni di struttura...
Comunque spero che il resto sia stato chiaro e corretto!
Ps: io non ti consiglio l'uso dell'imperfetto con il "Se", è vero che lo dicono in molti, ma secondo me è anche cacofonico.
Ciao
Stefania!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Scusa perchè? Immagina la frase scritta cosi ! Non mi sembra tanto contorta...

"Se davvero sapessi della sua laurea pensi che non gli avrei fatto gli auguri ?"

Il congiuntivo imperfetto implica che non lo sapevi prima e neanche adesso.
Significa che non lo sai e non lo sapevi  in generale fino al momento in cui parli.
Ovvio che la tua con "avessi saputo" è corretta ma sento che anche la mia versione è corretta.

Ascolta ma sai se le relazioni temporali tra congiuntivi e condizionali sono menzionate nella *consecutio* temporum !

Altrimenti non capisco se esiste o meno una regola che disciplina queste sequenze.

Qualcuno in ascolto che ci indirizzi nella retta via ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me in materia di frasi ipotetiche non si può dire in astratto se un modo o un tempo è giusto o sbagliato perchè tutto dipende dal significato che si vuole dare alla frase.
L'uso di "se lo sapevo" al posto di "se l'avessi saputo" non può considerarsi errato. Al più si potrà dire che è informale, non certo errato.


----------



## 3stelle

Secondo me il punto sta: in che momento non hai saputo che si era  laureato o che si stava per laureare? nel momento X, lo stesso in cui  non gli hai fatto gli auguri. Entrambi sono nel passato. 
_Se davvero sapessi _si riferisce ad ora e quindi non può andare  d'accordo con un'azione che avresti dovuto fare nel passato.
Rimango dell''idea che dire "se lo sapevo, giocavo" non possa essere paragonato a "se l'avessi saputo avrei giocato". Forse è solo formalità, però mi sembra una bella formalita!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

ALEX1981X said:


> "Se davvero sapessi della sua laurea pensi che non gli avrei fatto gli auguri ?"



Questa secondo me è giusta, MA mi sa tanto di stralcio di una conversazione presente in cui quello che parla si difende dall'accusa di non aver fatto gli auguri, allora, al laureato. E dice, oggi, all'interlocutore (che non è persuaso del fatto che il parlante non sapesse della laurea) la frase dell'esempio.

Ma come frase in generale, come esempio di periodo ipotetico, secondo me non sta in piedi.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Boh ragazzi scusate

Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata questa è ok!

Se lo sapessi della sua laurea gli avrei fatto gli auguri..invece no

Non capisco! allora anche nella prima "se la amassi" sarebbe relativo a ora mentre il matrimonio magari 20 anni prima,si deduce che è relativo a tutto l'arco temporale fino al monento in cui si parla.

Grazie

Vi posto anche queste particolari incroci tra congiuntivo imperfetto seguito da condizionale passato

Se non l'amassi (l'amavo e probabilmente la amo ancora;la amo in generale) non l'avrei sposata

Se non l'avessi amata (in quel contesto,all'epoca del matrimonio) non l'avrei sposata

Se non fossi tifoso (lo sono da sempre,prima e ora) non sarei venuto allo stadio

Se non fossi stato tifoso (in quel momento) non sarei venuto allo stadio

Se suo padre fosse (fosse in vita ora e per logica anche prima di adesso) in vita questo pasticcio non sarebbe successo

Se suo padre fosse stato (in quel momento) in vita questo pasticcio non sarebbe successo (prima di adesso o comunque appena successo)

Mi hanno spiegato che anche il congiuntivo imperfetto può essere usato al posto di quello trapassato dopo il "se" perchè implica/implicherebbe una condizione o uno stato continuativo nel tempo fino al momento in cui si parla!...dipende molto dal contesto dicono ...ma esiste una regola grammaticale per spiegare queste sorta di eccezioni ?

Che regola è scusate?

Qualcuno conosce qualcosa in merito?

Grazie


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Secondo me in entrambi i casi dipende dal significato che si vuole dare alla frase.

1. _Se non la avessi amata, non l'avrei sposata_ = *quando l'ho sposata*, la amavo, ma ora non la amo più. 
2. _Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata_ = *ora* continuo ad amarla (e quindi la amavo nel passato), e siccome allora la amavo, l'ho sposata. 

1. _Se sapessi della sua laurea, gli avrei fatto gli auguri_ = *ora* non so che si è laureato. E' inutile che continui a sostenere che lo sappia, perchè non lo so. Se lo sapessi, gli avrei fatto gli auguri. Il centro della frase è il fatto che continuo ad ignorare che si sia laureato.
2. _Se avessi saputo della sua laurea, gli avrei fatto gli auguri_ = *allora* non sapevo che si stava laureando. Nessuno me lo disse, e non gli feci gli auguri. Il centro è che allora non lo sapevo.

In effetti nel mio intervento di prima avevo detto il contrario, ma ci ho ripensato, e questa mi sembra una spiegazioe plausibile.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Aspetto con interesse anche tutti gli altri interventi 

Vorrei sapere i vostri pareri e cosa dicono i libri di grammatica in merito a queste particolari strutture

Sono d'accordo comunque con la tua analisi ElFrikiChino,il problema è che non riuscivo e ancora a volte non riesco a capire perchè si debba essere cosi categorici nel non usare assolutamente il congiuntivo imperfetto negli esempi citati, e anche in tanti altri ...ma solo e sempre il congiuntivo trapassato in associazione al condizionale composto !...Mah !

??? 

Grazie aspetto notizie


----------



## marco.cur

Scusa ElFrikiChino, ma alcune frasi non mi convincono.
Se sapessi della sua laurea, gli avrei fatto gli auguri.
Se ora vengo a sapere che qualcuno si è laureato, come faccio a fargli gli auguri un anno fa? Glieli faccio adesso
Non so se si sia laureato; se lo sapessi gli farei gli auguri; se l'avessi saputo gli avrei fatto gli auguri.
Il fatto di sapere si rifersce ad un evento ben preciso, la laurea.

Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata.
Se non l'amavo non l'avrei sposata.

Amare qui si riferisce ad un'azione continuativa, l'amavo allora e continuo ad amarla ora; non è necessariamente legato ad un evento, il matrimonio.

Nel primo caso una volta che hai saputo della laurea l'azione finisce; nel secondo caso no.


----------



## ALEX1981X

marco.cur said:


> Scusa ElFrikiChino, ma alcune frasi non mi convincono.
> Se sapessi della sua laurea, gli avrei fatto gli auguri.
> Se ora vengo a sapere che qualcuno si è laureato, come faccio a fargli gli auguri un anno fa? Glieli faccio adesso
> Non so se si sia laureato; se lo sapessi gli farei gli auguri; se l'avessi saputo gli avrei fatto gli auguri.
> Il fatto di sapere si rifersce ad un evento ben preciso, la laurea.
> 
> Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata.
> Se non l'amavo non l'avrei sposata.
> 
> Amare qui si riferisce ad un'azione continuativa, l'amavo allora e continuo ad amarla ora; non è necessariamente legato ad un evento, il matrimonio.
> 
> Nel primo caso una volta che hai saputo della laurea l'azione finisce; nel secondo caso no.



Marco sono d'accordo in parte perchè dipende dal contesto.

Il congiuntivo imperfetto può andare a braccetto con il condizionale composto e avere assolutamente senso però ! ...dipende molto dal contesto
 Forse il verbo sapere non è un verbo "dinamico" e non può esprimere continuità e quindi legame tra passato e presente (nel momento in cui si parla) ma tanti altri verbi hanno invece questa caratteristica...
Ma ripeto "forse" è come dico io perchè in tutta franchezza la frase non mi suona male e ci andrei piano,in certi contesti,a inquadrare le regole grammaticali come le tabelline  
"se sapessi" può avere forse una connotazione generale senza legami precisi nel tempo,anche se è vero che è un tempo relativo al presente/futuro 

Comunque a proposito cosa ne pensi degli esempi che ho postato nel thread 18 ? ...ci sono alcune frasi che mettono in evidenza questo aspetto

Fammi sapere


Grazie tante


----------



## ElFrikiChino

In realtà avevo pensato anche io al fattore aspetto del verbo (perfettivo vs imperfettivo, azione continuata vs azione momentanea), ma mi erano venuto in mente altri espempi che contrastavano con questa conclusione.

_Se sapessi guidare, quando __Antonio__ è stato male l'avrei portato all'ospedale_. Per me questa frase significa che quando Antonio è stato male non sapevo guidare, e continuo a non saperlo fare, checché ne dicano gli altri. E non vedo in che modo sarebbe diversa da: _se sapessi della sua laurea, (quando si è laureato) gli avrei fatto gli auguri_, o _se sapessi quando compie gli anni, gli avrei fatto gli auguri_.

Ma non sono un linguista, né mi interesso di grammatica, quindi probabilmente ci sono cose di fondo che mi sfuggono. 
Ho anche pensato: nel caso della laurea sapere significa venire a conoscenza, una volta fatto, è fatto, quindi i tempi vogliono al passato (se avessi saputo... gli avrei fatto). Però questo ragionamento non tiene nel caso del compleanno (secondo me _se sapessi quando compie gli anni gli avrei fatto gli auguri_ ha senso e si può dire). Però _sapere quando è il compleanno_, da ignorante in materia, non equivale nemmeno a _saper guidare_.

Non so se sono stato chiaro. E soprattutto non so se quello che dico sia vero. Io avevo tratto le conclusioni da queste premesse, ma se le premesse sono sbagliate, non c'è conlcusione che tenga


----------



## ALEX1981X

ElFrikiChino said:


> In realtà avevo pensato anche io al fattore aspetto del verbo (perfettivo vs imperfettivo, azione continuata vs azione momentanea), ma mi erano venuto in mente altri espempi che contrastavano con questa conclusione.
> 
> _Se sapessi guidare, quando __Antonio__ è stato male l'avrei portato all'ospedale_. Per me questa frase significa che quando Antonio è stato male non sapevo guidare, e continuo a non saperlo fare, checché ne dicano gli altri. E non vedo in che modo sarebbe diversa da: _se sapessi della sua laurea, (quando si è laureato) gli avrei fatto gli auguri_, o _se sapessi quando compie gli anni, gli avrei fatto gli auguri_.
> 
> Ma non sono un linguista, né mi interesso di grammatica, quindi probabilmente ci sono cose di fondo che mi sfuggono.
> Ho anche pensato: nel caso della laurea sapere significa venire a conoscenza, una volta fatto, è fatto, quindi i tempi vogliono al passato (se avessi saputo... gli avrei fatto). Però questo ragionamento non tiene nel caso del compleanno (secondo me _se sapessi quando compie gli anni gli avrei fatto gli auguri_ ha senso e si può dire). Però _sapere quando è il compleanno_, da ignorante in materia, non equivale nemmeno a _saper guidare_.
> 
> Non so se sono stato chiaro. E soprattutto non so se quello che dico sia vero. Io avevo tratto le conclusioni da queste premesse, ma se le premesse sono sbagliate, non c'è conlcusione che tenga



Certo parole sante ...hai capito dove volevo arrivare col mio primissimo quesito in questo thread 

L'uso della logica penso che aiuti molto a interpretare le situazioni, dividendo quelle "corrette" da quelle che non lo sono...
Ma il fatto che una frase "NON SI PUò DIRE" in assoluto perchè la concordanza non lo prevede, secondo me non vuol dire niente, perchè ci sono delle eccezioni linguistico-grammaticali e particolarità varie che sfuggono agli schemi preconfezionati ma che hanno senso compiuto nel parlato di tutti giorni !

Comunque se qualcuno è ferrato in materia più di noi, spero ci dia un contributo linguistico che sbaragli ogni dubbio.

Heeelp 


Grazie a tutti


----------



## marco.cur

D'accordo, non esistono regole rigide, o almeno non sempre.
Se sapessi guidare .., se sapessi quando è il suo compleanno ..., etc., negli esempi riportati si riferiscono a situazioni passate, quindi secondo sarebbe meglio "se avessi saputo". Il fatto che continui a non sapere qualcosa è del tutto indifferente.

"Se non la amassi non l'avrei sposata" è diverso, si riferisce alla situazione presente. La ami veramente? Certo, se non l'amassi non l'avrei sposata. Qui invece è indifferente la collocazione nel passato: ieri, un mese fa, dieci anni fa; quel che conta è che siamo sposati.

Comunque neanch'io sono un esperto di linguistica.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

In questo caso come la mettiamo? 
A. Sei proprio maleducato. Saresti potuto venirmi a prendere, visto che pioveva.
B. Ti ho già detto che non so guidare.
A. Non ci credo.
B. Se sapessi guidare, quando Antonio è stato male, l'avrei accompagnato all'ospedale.


----------



## marco.cur

Stessa situazione di "se la amassi etc. etc.".
Il contesto è il presente. A riprova di quello che dico, cioè che *non so* guidare.

Se fossi un esperto della materia avrei dato una spiegazione più scientifica. Ma *non sono* un esperto della materia.


----------



## ALEX1981X

marco.cur said:


> Stessa situazione di "se la amassi etc. etc.".
> Il contesto è il presente. A riprova di quello che dico, cioè che *non so* guidare.
> 
> Se fossi un esperto della materia avrei dato una spiegazione più scientifica. Ma *non sono* un esperto della materia.



Infatti stiamo parlando della stessa minestra allora 

"Se fossi" ha una connotazione presente e non ci piove...
 è una caratteristica del Cong.Imperfetto nelle frasi ipotetiche. Ma negli esempi "misti " come in questi casi, la situazione è di avere un contesto presente seguito da un risultato nel passato (Condiz.Composto).

La domanda è questa : ma "contesto presente" fino a che punto ? 

Ossia è vero che io ora,adesso, non so realmente guidare ma è anche logicamente vero che questa è la causa secondo il quale non ero riuscito a dare un passaggio ad un amico 4 giorni fa,quindi nel passato !
Siccome ora è appurato che non so guidare, è vero e inconfutabile che non lo sapevo fare neanche la settimana prima 

Della serie che,è una caratteristica e/o uno stato che si protrae da ieri a oggi e quindi era una situazione vera ieri tanto quanto oggi, mentre parlo 

Il mio discorso gira tutto intorno a questi ragionamenti che in alcuni *contesti* emergono; capire se c'è la possibilità che Il cong.Imperfetto negli esempi sopra, ma in tante altre circostanze di tutti i giorni abbia o meno questo ruolo di "collante" tra ieri e oggi,passato e presente.

Cosa mi dite ?

Ci sono esperti linguisti in ascolto ?


----------



## Necsus

Purtroppo (per la discussione) anche io sono ben lungi dall'essere un 'linguista', cerco solo di approfondire per mio interesse personale delle questioni relative a uno strumento del mio lavoro quale è la lingua. Ma se non si esprime il proprio parere in un libero forum...

Da quanto ho potuto vedere sull'argomento, la suddivisione tradizionale del periodo ipotetico (introdotto dalla congiunzione _se_) nei tipi della _realtà_ (indicativo in protasi e apodosi), della _possibilità_ e dell'_irrealtà_ (congiuntivo e condizionale) non è unanimamente ritenuta valida dai grammatici. In primo luogo perché confonde due criteri di valutazione, uno formale (il modo verbale) e uno logico (il grado di plausibilità dell'ipotesi); e in effetti nella lingua parlata si fa grande uso dei periodi ipotetici _misti_, in cui non c'è spesso corrispondenza tra aderenza alla realtà e modo verbale usato (p.e.: se lo sapevo non sarei venuto). E in secondo luogo perché il confine tra il tipo della possibilità e quello dell'irrealtà è difficilmente delineabile. Addirittura, come dice Serianni [XIV,150], «l'indicativo, il modo della realtà, può adoperarsi per ipotesi chiaramente irreali, in quanto riferite al passato (come nell'esempio di D'Agata: "Peccato che fosse un mutuato. Se _era_ un pagante, forse _ti saresti fatto_ un cliente" - Il medico della mutua)».

Insomma, come in tante altre occasioni, direi che anche in questo caso non è assolutamente possibile 'ingabbiare' la lingua in una rigida schematicità normativa.


----------



## Oblomovita

Alex, si usa il congiuntivo imperfetto per esprimere contemporaneità (cong. imperfetto + condizionale semplice) o posteriorità (cong. imperfetto + condizionale composto) rispetto alla preposizione principale:
se non l'amassi non l'avrei sposata (posteriorità)
se non l' amassi non la sposerei (contemporaneità)

si usa il trapassato per esprimere anteriorità o contemporaneità (dipende dal contesto)
se non l'avessi amata non l'avrei sposata


----------



## Anaiss

> 1. _Se *sapessi* della sua laurea, gli *avrei fatto gli auguri*_ = *ora*  non so che si è laureato. E' inutile che continui a sostenere che lo  sappia, perchè non lo so. Se lo sapessi, gli avrei fatto gli auguri. Il  centro della frase è il fatto che continuo ad ignorare che si sia  laureato.
> 2. _Se avessi saputo della sua laurea, gli avrei fatto gli auguri_ =  *allora* non sapevo che si stava laureando. Nessuno me lo disse, e  non gli feci gli auguri. Il centro è che allora non lo sapevo.


D'accordo con marco.cur post n°20.
Quello che secondo me confonde in questa frase, e la rende abbastanza illogica dal mio punto di vista, è che "gli avrei fatto gli auguri" lascia presupporre che la laurea sia già stata conseguita (!) e dunque non è possibile sostenere, in un contesto di contemporaneità, di non esserne a conoscenza!
In questo caso direi solo e unicamente:
_Se *sapessi* della sua laurea, gli *farei** gli auguri*_.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Oblomovita said:


> Alex, si usa il congiuntivo imperfetto per esprimere contemporaneità (cong. imperfetto + condizionale semplice) o posteriorità (cong. imperfetto + condizionale composto) rispetto alla preposizione principale:
> se non l'amassi non l'avrei sposata (posteriorità)
> se non l' amassi non la sposerei (contemporaneità)
> 
> si usa il trapassato per esprimere anteriorità o contemporaneità (dipende dal contesto)
> se non l'avessi amata non l'avrei sposata




Ok Oblomovita

mi sembra di capire quindi che in base al tuo schema "logico-grammaticale" i miei dubbi possano trovare pace e che quindi gli esempi che ho fatto possano essere non solo corretti ma assolutamente plausibili.
Concordo con Necsus pienamente anche per quanto riguarda la sua analisi, e cioè  dobbiamo noi tutti o dovremmo evitare di vedere alcuni aspetti della grammatica come la matematica, dove esistono regole precise e incontrastabili 

Per quanto riguarda tutti gli esempi che ho fatto anche io,da un certo punto di vista,considero "strana" la frase con l'esempio della laurea. La ritengo però strana più  per una questione di logicità che di grammatica in senso stretto 
Il mio dubbio era infatti che "*a prescindere*" un Congiuntivo Imperfetto non potesse essere seguito da un Condizionale composto ma solo da quello presente, ma grazie anche a questo forum,e ad esempi della vita reale, ho capito che si può assolutamente usare!
 Le regole ci sono eccome per carità ma secondo me i libri inquadrano troppo !
Dipende *molto *anche dal contesto generale 

D'accordo tutti ?


Grazie a tutti per gli interventi


----------

